# My ebling



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Here she is boys. Got my ebling about 3 months ago. It was "last years model" and the only 14 footer they had left. I snapped a few pics just a few mins ago of it. I also have new led work lights on the back. The 2 on the bed rails are on a switch so I can see the wings on my plow. The other 2 are wired to come on when the truck goes in reverese. Also a pic of my switchs mounted in my overhead counsole. (starting from left to right.) Switch 1: Code 3 3 up optix leds (mounted in the grille). Switch 2: Sound off signal 8 light ultra light warning pattern (mounted in the back window). Swtiches 3 and 4 are for the arrow stick. The arrow stick is built into the same light. 3 is for left arrow, 4 is right arrow, and if both are on its center out. switch 5 is for the led work lights on the bed rail. Switch 6 is for the truck plow head light switch. I also have a 4 light ultra light that I am working on mounting in the front window on the pass side. Also trying ti figure out which swtich to mount it on. All my swtiches except for number 6 have relays. And now onto the pics of the plow. I will get pics of the leds and my box all my wiring is run to later.


----------



## Triple L

Looking good! You'll like it!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Heres a few more.


----------



## JD Dave

Very nice!!! I also like the work lights. Now all you need is snow. Is the wiring disconnect box for the Ebling from Ebling or did you make that up?


----------



## icudoucme

Nice setup!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Last one. Thanks guys.


----------



## snocrete

Very nice!...did you have the install done & where at? If so, how long did the install take? Congrats!


----------



## tls22

Looks real good...seeing all these pics of guys getting snow stuff ready...is getting me real excited for the season. Best time of the year to be on ps


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

JD Dave;1115006 said:


> Very nice!!! I also like the work lights. Now all you need is snow. Is the wiring disconnect box for the Ebling from Ebling or did you make that up?


Thanks. They are very bright. I made that box myself. I couldn't get the holesaw kit out and drill into the box. I just couldn't do it. I did have to drill 2 holes for the power cables, but I can live with that because its up high enough and you can't really see it if the box isn't there.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

tls22;1115019 said:


> Looks real good...seeing all these pics of guys getting snow stuff ready...is getting me real excited for the season. Best time of the year to be on ps


The snow can't come soon enough.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

snocrete;1115013 said:


> Very nice!...did you have the install done & where at? If so, how long did the install take? Congrats!


I did it myself. In total it took about a half day total working non stop. But I did it in about 2 days. Just took my time, and I made the box where the wiring plugs into.


----------



## randomb0b123

nice lights whered you get them? what kind? how much?


----------



## affekonig

That thing's going to be so much fun. I wish I had a reason to buy something like that.


----------



## JD Dave

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1115021 said:


> Thanks. They are very bright. I made that box myself. I couldn't get the holesaw kit out and drill into the box. I just couldn't do it. I did have to drill 2 holes for the power cables, but I can live with that because its up high enough and you can't really see it if the box isn't there.


I don't like the hole saw kit either. I used a stainless bracket that Ebling supplied for one install and worked pretty good also. I think I might copy your idea for my next one.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

randomb0b123;1115025 said:


> nice lights whered you get them? what kind? how much?


http://www.laredotrailersupply.com/MWL-01-Heavy-Duty-LED-Work-Light-p/mwl-01.htm
Shipping is slow. Took about a month to get them. But Worth it because truck and tow wants about 80 for the same light. I ordered 2 at first for the bed rail, My boss saw them and wanted a set, and I wanted another set too so I ordered 4 more.



affekonig;1115030 said:


> That thing's going to be so much fun. I wish I had a reason to buy something like that.


Pat, you don't really need a reason to buy one. Just buy one and justify it later.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

JD Dave;1115032 said:


> I don't like the hole saw kit either. I used a stainless bracket that Ebling supplied for one install and worked pretty good also. I think I might copy your idea for my next one.


i had to trim off the lip on the underside of the rail for the box to bolt up flush with the rail. I first copied eblings design, but then didn't want the power cables just sittin on the bottom of the bed and take a chance at something getting smashed. This is the best way to do it.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I want one even worse now. Just about bought one for this year with the new plow truck but I was uncertain about one of my larger accounts. Now that I got the account back I could just about use one. Maybe I'll be ordering one if we get snow up to wazzzoooo like they say.


----------



## blowerman

Nie looking job with the install.... Keep us posted on how it works.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

blowerman;1115072 said:


> Nie looking job with the install.... Keep us posted on how it works.


Thanks, I will def post pics of it when I am using it.


----------



## JpLawn

How does the ex cab handle the weight of the plow? I have a 06 2500 HD ex cab and was considering putting a Ebling on it. But I'm concerned with the weight.


----------



## Pinky Demon

Woah! That back blade makes anything you could possibly put on the front seem insignificant.


----------



## Jelinek61

Those plows are awesome, I saw Dj's had three new fords at Eblings shop last week getting plows installed.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

JpLawn;1115189 said:


> How does the ex cab handle the weight of the plow? I have a 06 2500 HD ex cab and was considering putting a Ebling on it. But I'm concerned with the weight.


It handles it great! The plow weighs around 750 pounds plus the hitch which is about 75. I thought about adding helper springs, but the weight will be only on it when I a, traveling around going from site to site.


----------



## bossplwr09

Did you make those brackets for the light in your bedrail, or buy them if so where can i find them?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Jelinek61;1115336 said:


> Those plows are awesome, I saw Dj's had three new fords at Eblings shop last week getting plows installed.


Doesn't surprise me, he's been trying to get accounts in holland for a while now. Everyone has his number and knows what he is doing to get business. End of disscusion.



bossplwr09;1115867 said:


> Did you make those brackets for the light in your bedrail, or buy them if so where can i find them?


I dug high and low to find those. The regular rubber ones wont work as the stake pockets are larger on these trucks than the 88 to 2000 classics. I will get a pic of the anchor tomorrow or tuesday. I ended up buying the last 2 at TSC and just replaces the eyelet with a regular stainless steel bolt so I could bolt down the light bracket.


----------



## Jelinek61

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1115912 said:


> Doesn't surprise me, he's been trying to get accounts in holland for a while now. Everyone has his number and knows what he is doing to get business. End of disscusion.
> 
> .


Have you seen Dj's shop off of 52nd in kentwood? that place is amazing. Their website says they have a shop over in holland and kalamazoo also. Seems like a huge company for only being in business for 15 years.


----------



## skidooer

looks good were did you mount all your relays for your switches? just picked mine up this evening,went with the 16'


----------



## erkoehler

Can we get some close up pictures of how you guys ran/mounted your wiring/connections?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

i will get pics tomorrow of everything I am taking a half day as I just hit a 8 point with my truck, so I need to clean it and go to my insurance company. 

DJs does not have a shop in holland either. I know of a guy that works for them and has a truck at his house. I think he runs the holland area stuff. None of the companies in holland want them around here.


----------



## IMAGE

wow that looks great! Can't wait for action shots and vids! Got any pics of how well the rear led lights work at night?


----------



## bossplwr09

Thanks, i appreciate the info on the light brackets.. have been trying to mount some on the rails like that just wanted to see how its done


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Here are a couple pics of my box my wiring is run into. i have 1 10ga wire run from the battery to the fuse box in the box here. Those feed off to the relays and my power air horn. I have room yet for a strobe power supply. I am just having a hard time wanting to drill into my tail lights. Also pictured is my 8 light ultra light and the brackets where the 4 light will go. And the brackets how my rear work lights are mounted.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

heres the light bracket


----------



## hlntoiz

Sweet...I will definitely have one on my next truck


----------



## bossplwr09

Thanks for the pictures.. What brand are those brackets? and are there any websites that carry them


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

bossplwr09;1117837 said:


> Thanks for the pictures.. What brand are those brackets? and are there any websites that carry them


I honestly do not know. You can make them very easily too. If you want I will get you some measurement. Or being you are in GR i can meet you, and you can get the measurements. Doesn't matter to me. Just let me know.


----------



## bossplwr09

That would be awesome.. i have been meaning to make some up after not being able to see my wings last year, but of course wait till the last minute. I jut thought it would be easy if you could buy them somewhere, so if you could get me some dimensions i would appreciate it


----------



## Stik208

Whats going in the windshield with those brackets.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Stik208;1118367 said:


> Whats going in the windshield with those brackets.


A 4 light sound off ultra light.


----------



## Stik208

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1118557 said:


> A 4 light sound off ultra light.


Great choice, I assume b/b for the vfd.


----------



## cameo89

You should take a picture ot it from the front with the wings extended.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Stik208;1118581 said:


> Great choice, I assume b/b for the vfd.


Nope its all amber. Our dept, does not allow any member to run any red or blue lights or sirens. We run no code, or prioity 3 (no lights or sirens) in our POVs. All of our trucks are equipped with lights and sirens obviously. I bought the 4 light head ultra light, and the 8 light head ultra light and a 90 watt whelen power supply for 300 bucks. I did not get any cables or bulbs with the power supply though.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

cameo89;1118602 said:


> You should take a picture ot it from the front with the wings extended.


Will do as soon as it is light out again. Don't make fun of the front of the truck right now as that 8 point I hit messed the bumper up and I lost a fog light and broke the grille.


----------



## cameo89

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1118871 said:


> Will do as soon as it is light out again. Don't make fun of the front of the truck right now as that 8 point I hit messed the bumper up and I lost a fog light and broke the grille.


Damn that sucks. I love deer meat but I never wanna get it that way.lol


----------



## Dissociative

same led work lights for 53.00 each
http://prostores1.megawebservers.com...uty/Detail.bok

only problem is they are like 400 lumens....sound offs are 1000 or 1400

http://www.maxxima.com/products/pro...tangular Heavy Duty LED Work Light/view/.html

http://www.maxxima.com/products/24/Work+Lights.html


----------



## Dissociative

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1118868 said:


> . I did not get any cables or bulbs with the power supply though.


i can show you where to buy the pins and wire CHEAP


----------



## BoyneCityGuy

Truck looks great man! question on your wiring: how did you run all your wires from the overhead console to the box under the rear seat? thru the headliner and down the rear pillar?? then from there where did you go out of the cab? i want to put my switches in the same spot, but am just having issue trying to figure out where to run everything. i like where you did your relay box though, i may do the same location. for ground it looks like you just put a common ground in for everything in the box and then went to either a battery or the frame? that right? i dont need room for strobe supplies, but definately want to make the relays clean, and inside the cab seems like a good place. my other thought was under the cupholder in the console, but that would be a wiring nightmare from the headliner to there i think. any help would be great! thanks!


----------



## bossplwr09

Hey Joe if you want help wiring, and running everything i can help ya next time im up north or see you. I have wired up hide-aways my lightbars and backup lights on my truck/s


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

BoyneCityGuy;1154467 said:


> Truck looks great man! question on your wiring: how did you run all your wires from the overhead console to the box under the rear seat? thru the headliner and down the rear pillar?? then from there where did you go out of the cab? i want to put my switches in the same spot, but am just having issue trying to figure out where to run everything. i like where you did your relay box though, i may do the same location. for ground it looks like you just put a common ground in for everything in the box and then went to either a battery or the frame? that right? i dont need room for strobe supplies, but definately want to make the relays clean, and inside the cab seems like a good place. my other thought was under the cupholder in the console, but that would be a wiring nightmare from the headliner to there i think. any help would be great! thanks!


Its kind of a big job and takes some patients but what I did was pulled both the sun visors off mounts and all, and the overhead console. Also the dome light needs to come down, then I removed the driverside rear passenger grab bar. (oh sh!t handle). I never took the entire headliner down. I then removed the seatbelt bolt on the top of the rear pillar and pulled the trim away from the steel frame of the cab. Then I started at the overhead console and started to feed them. It takes time, so take your time, you don't want to mess the headliner up. For power to the switches i ran a keyed ignition wire up the A pillar and over to the switches. For the main power to the fuse box under the seat i ran a 10 ga wire with a 20amp fuse I believe. Off the fuse box under the seat I ran the power wires to the relays. For a ground I just unbolted one of the rear seat bolts and made my connection there and ran it to a bracket I bent up. The wires for my grille leds, air horn speaker wire and main power feed are run under the trim panel on the drivers side.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy

great information! thats exactly what i was looking for, thanks!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

BoyneCityGuy;1154840 said:


> great information! thats exactly what i was looking for, thanks!


Also I forgot to add the wires are run out of the fire wall and into the engine compartment.


----------



## KMBertog

Looks great! I like the lights you mounted as well.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Plowing pics please! Can't wait!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Next time is snows I will get pics! Also I will get pics of the wings open from the front. Our last event we had kept us running around in circles.


----------



## JohnnyU

Do you have any pictures of the LED lights at night, I really like the idea of an LED floodlight, and those aren't going to break the bank. As long as they're usable and are worth the $, I'll order a few. 

Thanks!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

JohnnyU;1155591 said:


> Do you have any pictures of the LED lights at night, I really like the idea of an LED floodlight, and those aren't going to break the bank. As long as they're usable and are worth the $, I'll order a few.
> 
> Thanks!


I will take some tonight and post them for you.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

*work light pics*

Here are pics I just took. Some with the flash of the camera some without. Really the camera doesn't do justice for these lights. The 1st is with the flash on, second is without, 3rd is with, 4th and 5th are without. and 6th one is with the flash on. The first one I kind of wrecked the pic by having the flash on. My camera sucks, but I can see about 75-100 feet behind me with those lights on, com paired to my old 35 watt halogen's I had. I could only see about 25 feet behind me with those.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

last one......


----------



## SnowGuy73

That is one hell of a nice setup you have there.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Epic Lawn Care;1179391 said:


> That is one hell of a nice setup you have there.


Thanks, as soon as we get more snow I want to get some pics and a vid or 2 up. We just got a crap ton of rain and 55 degree weather so all of our snow is gone.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Bummer. I can't wait for some pics and vids!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Tonight i will get a few pics up. I have 1 account left to do that I purposly left for this, We got about 8 inches of powder yesterday.


----------



## snocrete

...  ....vid would be better....


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

snocrete;1209488 said:


> ...  ....vid would be better....


Working on uploading the few of those i got also here are some pics.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

More............


----------



## x.system

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1209459 said:


> Tonight i will get a few pics up. I have 1 account left to do that I purposly left for this, We got about 8 inches of powder yesterday.


Must be nice, all we've been getting is 1/2" to 1" here and there, not even worth going out. Truck and plows look great, bet your having a good time getting some use out of that ebling.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

x.system;1209792 said:


> Must be nice, all we've been getting is 1/2" to 1" here and there, not even worth going out. Truck and plows look great, bet your having a good time getting some use out of that ebling.


Its awesome. After it all settled I think there was at most 4 inches on that lot. I will be getting more vids and pics. I am working on uploading the vids on youtube right now, but I have DSL internet not cable internet so its taking a bit.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Heres one vid. Not the best. I wish i would of put the camera in place so you could see the plow lifting as I came up to the pile, but you get the idea.


----------



## snocrete

Very niceThumbs Up....I want one.....Bad.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

i've got more coming,


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Great pics of the Ebling, I would be interested to know if theres any problem with a high snow load on the blade messing up with the hydraulics or wiring. Is this something you have to be aware of????????


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Jacobsmovinsnow;1210657 said:


> Great pics of the Ebling, I would be interested to know if theres any problem with a high snow load on the blade messing up with the hydraulics or wiring. Is this something you have to be aware of????????


From my experience with the blade no. Like I said in the video just pick it up before you get to the end of the run and it will flatten out so its not a huge wall behind you. I think that if you had a bunch of wet heavy snow and you stopped dead then went to left the blade it may have some trouble lifting because of the spring bar below the lift cylinder. As far as wiring I had the same concern as you when I was looking at these blade. Ebling assured me guys have been running them since day 1 and have yet to have a problem with them being out in the elements. They seem to be very simple to work on also if you do break them. Just take a look at this pic of what I did to mine a few days ago.

I was pulling snow at my house and was going along a tree and totally forgot the wing was out and hooked a tree. I ripped the wing and the hinges clean off the plow. I cracked the clevis at the end of the hydro cylinder due to the fact it bent down when I hooked the tree. I didn't bend anything on the truck or the plow. The reason the welds gave was because the tree was about 2 feet across. Now before you guys start judging ebling and saying stuff about poor welds and adding bracing and what not. The shear pin did break. The reason the welds broke was because I hit the tree where the wing attaches to the plow. If it had been at the end of the wing it would of done what its designed to do. I recently saw Jim at the MNLA show in GR and he agreed with me that the weld was the next weakest link so to speak. I am glad it broke and didn't bend the mold board. I talked to a buddy of mine and he got his arc welder out and we got it fixed later that morning and it works and looks like new still.


----------



## WIPensFan

Bummer. You must have been real close to that 2 foot wide tree with the side of your truck, if you hit where the wing is welded main board? At least you got it fixed. How many times did you swear at yourself?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

I was literally right next to it. It runs right along my driveway. I was so pissed at myself. I probably said some things that are illegal in some states. Also when I clipped that tree the plow was up in the air.


----------



## Triple L

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1210704 said:


> I was pulling snow at my house and was going along a tree and totally forgot the wing was out and hooked a tree. I ripped the wing and the hinges clean off the plow.


WOW!

I gotta say, Eblings are best for owner operators or talented operators only!

Sure crap happens... But this is a prime example of what can happen... Imagine if that was a car!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1210725 said:


> I was literally right next to it. It runs right along my driveway. I was so pissed at myself. I probably said some things that are illegal in some states. Also when I clipped that tree the plow was up in the air.


Thats why this isnt much snow in the Bible Belttymusic


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Triple L;1210727 said:


> WOW!
> 
> I gotta say, Eblings are best for owner operators or talented operators only!
> 
> Sure crap happens... But this is a prime example of what can happen... Imagine if that was a car!


Thats why I am glad I was at my house. I was always careful, but the one time I let my gaurd down and BAM!.:realmad: I am now even more careful with this thing than I was before.


----------



## x.system

So are you the first to actually break one of these eblings now? LOL Honestly I could see myself doing that quite often so its good to see it will give with the least amount of dammage. Any regrets with going with the 14' over the 16' ?


----------



## Triple L

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1210756 said:


> Thats why I am glad I was at my house. I was always careful, but the one time I let my gaurd down and BAM!.:realmad: I am now even more careful with this thing than I was before.


After every pass I pull the wings in to atleast 45degree's if they're not already in that far to help prevent that just in case... I've yet to hit something with the wings yet!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

x.system;1210786 said:


> So are you the first to actually break one of these eblings now? LOL Honestly I could see myself doing that quite often so its good to see it will give with the least amount of dammage. Any regrets with going with the 14' over the 16' ?


When I talked to Jim he said someone bent one of the big tractor blades so I don't feel all that bad. Yes in big open areas the 16 foot would be nice, but I like the 14 footer for going thru parking lots and having fallow the contour of the ground nicely. Also the 16 foot is a lot of plow too, and with the 14 foot I can do the private drive I live on in 1 pass too.



Triple L;1210799 said:


> After every pass I pull the wings in to atleast 45degree's if they're not already in that far to help prevent that just in case... I've yet to hit something with the wings yet!


I normally am watching my pass side mirror better, but I was in the process of stacking snow with the front plow and wasn't watching my wings on the back blade. Just completely my fault. Even if it was on a 45 it would of got taken off or worse. I have rubbed up against the side of curbs and stuff and broke the shear pins. When that happenes I see it happen. Nothing ever as major as this. My boss has a 14 footer also and he had to replace his wing a few day ago because he hit one of those cement yellow poles. When his wing was closed it was open on a 45. It cost him 345 for just the wing without the rubber edges and marker. He just resused his old one. He bent the piece of steel the cylinder connects to.

Here is another vid. I was unable to get a vid of the loading docks. It just didn't turn out and I couldn't get the camera set up how i wanted it. I am going to get a mounting and dismounting vid of the plow in a few and should have it up later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

nice! keep it up!


----------



## IMAGE

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1210825 said:


> When I talked to Jim he said someone bent one of the big tractor blades so I don't feel all that bad. Yes in big open areas the 16 foot would be nice, but I like the 14 footer for going thru parking lots and having fallow the contour of the ground nicely. Also the 16 foot is a lot of plow too, and with the 14 foot I can do the private drive I live on in 1 pass too.
> 
> I normally am watching my pass side mirror better, but I was in the process of stacking snow with the front plow and wasn't watching my wings on the back blade. Just completely my fault. Even if it was on a 45 it would of got taken off or worse. I have rubbed up against the side of curbs and stuff and broke the shear pins. When that happenes I see it happen. Nothing ever as major as this. My boss has a 14 footer also and he had to replace his wing a few day ago because he hit one of those cement yellow poles. When his wing was closed it was open on a 45. It cost him 345 for just the wing without the rubber edges and marker. He just resused his old one. He bent the piece of steel the cylinder connects to.
> 
> Here is another vid. I was unable to get a vid of the loading docks. It just didn't turn out and I couldn't get the camera set up how i wanted it. I am going to get a mounting and dismounting vid of the plow in a few and should have it up later tonight or tomorrow.


Cool Vid Thumbs Up


----------



## blmc5150

Glad to see that I'm not the only one to have a wing fall off.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

blmc5150;1210861 said:


> Glad to see that I'm not the only one to have a wing fall off.


Please explain.


----------



## blmc5150

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1210879 said:


> Please explain.


Well 2 weeks ago or so the passenger side fell off. The only thing we could chalk it up to was he was in a lot and just past the entry there is a drain. The lot slopes to the drain from all sides creating a "hole" if you will. What we think happened was my guy was pulling accross it and just happened to go over it in the "right" spot to where all the weight was on that wing supporting the truck and it just sheared right off.

Sunday morning we were out. He got to his first stop of the night. A different parking lot. Small (3 passes w/ the wings out), wide open, no poles or anything. Plowing it as he has for the past 3 years. Felt a chatter, stopped, lifted the blade and there sat the drivers side wing held on by one weld, which fell off when he went to close it to bring back to the shop. We inspected that blade before it went out and there were no cracks, if there was it was in a spot we couldn't see. It was -3 that morning so that may have had something to do w/ it, but I don't know what happened.

They did get right on our truck each time to get it back on the road again. I would weld it up myself, but this is only the 2nd winter on that blade so I'll let them handle it for now. I've got 2 other eblings on trucks and haven't had a problem yet with those ones. I don't know what is up w/ this one.


----------



## blmc5150

Oh, and I do have a tractor wing that bent too. But thats from catching a curb w/ the wing kicked in at a 45 and the bolt didn't snap. It's plenty usable so I haven't gotten it straightened yet. You'll have that


----------



## Landgreen

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1210704 said:


> I was pulling snow at my house and was going along a tree and totally forgot the wing was out and hooked a tree. I ripped the wing and the hinges clean off the plow. I cracked the clevis at the end of the hydro cylinder due to the fact it bent down when I hooked the tree. I didn't bend anything on the truck or the plow. The reason the welds gave was because the tree was about 2 feet across. Now before you guys start judging ebling and saying stuff about poor welds and adding bracing and what not. The shear pin did break. The reason the welds broke was because I hit the tree where the wing attaches to the plow. If it had been at the end of the wing it would of done what its designed to do. I recently saw Jim at the MNLA show in GR and he agreed with me that the weld was the next weakest link so to speak. I am glad it broke and didn't bend the mold board. I talked to a buddy of mine and he got his arc welder out and we got it fixed later that morning and it works and looks like new still.


Broke my wing too. Only slight separation though and didn't fall off. Hit an obstacle and the bolt did not shear (yes, it was grade 2). I welded it and all is fine. Eblings original weld did not look that great. I'm thinking that this is the second "fuse" besides the shear pin so any massive damage can be avoided such as control arms, truck frame etc. Sounds like that was what Jim meant when you spoke to him.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Landgreen;1210929 said:


> Broke my wing too. Only slight separation though and didn't fall off. Hit an obstacle and the bolt did not shear (yes, it was grade 2). I welded it and all is fine. Eblings original weld did not look that great. I'm thinking that this is the second "fuse" besides the shear pin so any massive damage can be avoided such as control arms, truck frame etc. Sounds like that was what Jim meant when you spoke to him.


Yup exactly. It sounds like a bad design, but like you said it will save your truck frame and different componates on the plow and truck.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

blmc5150;1210894 said:


> Well 2 weeks ago or so the passenger side fell off. The only thing we could chalk it up to was he was in a lot and just past the entry there is a drain. The lot slopes to the drain from all sides creating a "hole" if you will. What we think happened was my guy was pulling accross it and just happened to go over it in the "right" spot to where all the weight was on that wing supporting the truck and it just sheared right off.
> 
> Sunday morning we were out. He got to his first stop of the night. A different parking lot. Small (3 passes w/ the wings out), wide open, no poles or anything. Plowing it as he has for the past 3 years. Felt a chatter, stopped, lifted the blade and there sat the drivers side wing held on by one weld, which fell off when he went to close it to bring back to the shop. We inspected that blade before it went out and there were no cracks, if there was it was in a spot we couldn't see. It was -3 that morning so that may have had something to do w/ it, but I don't know what happened.
> 
> They did get right on our truck each time to get it back on the road again. I would weld it up myself, but this is only the 2nd winter on that blade so I'll let them handle it for now. I've got 2 other eblings on trucks and haven't had a problem yet with those ones. I don't know what is up w/ this one.


Ah yes, I agree. I have a couple lots I do with manholes in them and they have settled and left a say 4 inch drop or so from the top of the pavement to the top of the drain cover and I have broken a couple pins just going thru the parking like and then you feel your truck go into it and then look back and your wing is backwards. Then your like dangit. I don't want to get out and change the pin. HAHA.

Also working on uploading a mounting - dismounting video right now.


----------



## JD Dave

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1210963 said:


> Ah yes, I agree. I have a couple lots I do with manholes in them and they have settled and left a say 4 inch drop or so from the top of the pavement to the top of the drain cover and I have broken a couple pins just going thru the parking like and then you feel your truck go into it and then look back and your wing is backwards. Then your like dangit. I don't want to get out and change the pin. HAHA.
> 
> Also working on uploading a mounting - dismounting video right now.


I made this mounting video.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Mines shot from both sides. Yours is a great video, this one just shows how the arms going in the pockets. And also just how to take it off the truck.


----------



## tls22

Great shots.....and very nice set-up...did you use to have a v-plow?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

tls22;1211533 said:


> Great shots.....and very nice set-up...did you use to have a v-plow?


Yes I did, I blew the transfer case adapert plate in my truck and needed the cash so I had to sell it. Wish I still had it. I'll get one again someday. This works fine and I have a ebling now so I am not to worried about it.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Heres my mounting and dismounting video I made yesterday. It literally took all day to upload to youtube. HAHA.


----------



## WIPensFan

Um, good job on the video, um, you said um 40 times in the first half um of the video. Then um you quit saying it. Um, that process um looks like a PITA. Um if I had to um do that a lot, I would um leave it on the um....truck. :crying:

Um, don't take this post um.....seriously, um I'm just F'IN with you a little um...Thumbs Up


----------



## greywynd

Nice videos, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

WIPensFan;1212335 said:


> Um, good job on the video, um, you said um 40 times in the first half um of the video. Then um you quit saying it. Um, that process um looks like a PITA. Um if I had to um do that a lot, I would um leave it on the um....truck. :crying:
> 
> Um, don't take this post um.....seriously, um I'm just F'IN with you a little um...Thumbs Up


UM, well if it was scripted it um wouldn't um be um like that um. HAH. I know your just messin with me.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Heres another vid I shot the other day plowing some parking spaces.


----------



## WIPensFan

Nice job. That wasn't easy with the video camera in one hand. Way to get close to the car, well done! Course there weren't any trees in your way.


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1212335 said:


> Um, good job on the video, um, you said um 40 times in the first half um of the video. Then um you quit saying it. Um, that process um looks like a PITA. Um if I had to um do that a lot, I would um leave it on the um....truck. :crying:
> 
> Um, don't take this post um.....seriously, um I'm just F'IN with you a little um...Thumbs Up


 Um...actually I counted 19 times in the first 2 min....um:laughing:


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

WIPensFan;1214502 said:


> Nice job. That wasn't easy with the video camera in one hand. Way to get close to the car, well done! Course there weren't any trees in your way.


Yeah when I reached the back of the car I hit the switch and flinched a little because i thought I was going to hit it. And yes no trees.


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1214518 said:


> Um...actually I counted 19 times in the first 2 min....um:laughing:


.............:laughing:


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

wipensfan;1214528 said:


> .............:laughing:


UM look at my new addition to my sig.


----------



## WIPensFan

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1214533 said:


> UM look at my new addition to my sig.


UM, that's awesome! Love people that can laugh at themselves.Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete

Good 2nd vid.....I've wanted to know or see how one of these would work if you were plowing in an arch? --- example: say you are making long left hand sweeps, windrowing everything out to the right hand side. Your driver side wing is pulled in about half way & passenger side would be straight out....I suppose the front plow could be down also, windrowing to the right, using the entire width of the plow because the driver wing is catching its spilloff.





Edit: I actually meant the post#98 vid....not the 2nd vid, that was also good though


----------



## snocrete

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1214533 said:


> UM look at my new addition to my sig.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

snocrete;1214546 said:


> Good 2nd vid.....I've wanted to know or see how one of these would work if you were plowing in an arch? --- example: say you are making long left hand sweeps, windrowing everything out to the right hand side. Your driver side wing is pulled in about half way & passenger side would be straight out....I suppose the front plow could be down also, windrowing to the right, using the entire width of the plow because the driver wing is catching its spilloff.


Normally if I am turn left and i will open the right wing all the way and then run the edge of the left wing right on the edge of the driveway or whatever and then as I start turning more and more I will open it more and more. I don't use the front plow unless I am stacking snow.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

WIPensFan;1214542 said:


> UM, that's awesome! Love people that can laugh at themselves.Thumbs Up


I didn't even notice I did it in the vid until you pointed it out.

Also I am working on making a camera mount to mount to the body of the truck or roof so I can get a good Ariel shot of the blade.


----------



## slongfellowii

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1214554 said:


> Normally if I am turn left and i will open the right wing all the way and then run the edge of the left wing right on the edge of the driveway or whatever and then as I start turning more and more I will open it more and more. I don't use the front plow unless I am stacking snow.


I do use mine that way most of the time. If the the snow is really heavy/wet, I have had a problem with it building up between the arm on top of the spreader plate and it won't lift without backing up. If you put the front plow down, it still feeds toward the middle, but doesn't build up as much.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

slongfellowii;1214602 said:


> I do use mine that way most of the time. If the the snow is really heavy/wet, I have had a problem with it building up between the arm on top of the spreader plate and it won't lift without backing up. If you put the front plow down, it still feeds toward the middle, but doesn't build up as much.


Yeah when its wet and heavy I do that. Well I have the 1 time we got the wet heavy snow. But that 1 time was 1 time to much this year.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Well i was trying to upload 2 videos to you tube I made today plowing, but I keep getting anout 98% of the movie uploaded and I get a error. So I am going to try it again tomorrow at the gfs. Her internet is faster. Yes my movies are under the alotted time and size also.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Get the gf to run the truck and u can stand in the box filming.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

lawnproslawncar;1216941 said:


> Get the gf to run the truck and u can stand in the box filming.


I don't think so TIM. :laughing: I made a mount with a suction cup on it and stuck it to the roof yesterday. I also got one with the camera stuck to the side of the truck and the plow windrowing.


----------



## randomb0b123

so the "mount" for this is also a trailer hitch? and i want to see somebody tow 16k off the back of a pickup truck hahaha


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Yes the mount doubles as a trailer hitch. You can take the plow off when you get done plowing, put a ball on the hitch and hook up to a trailer and go to town. Then when you get home take the trailer off take the ball off the hitch and hook the plow back up.

Also the 2 vids i was trying to put up yesterday should be up today.


----------



## slongfellowii

randomb0b123;1217422 said:


> so the "mount" for this is also a trailer hitch? and i want to see somebody tow 16k off the back of a pickup truck hahaha


They are Class V and have been tested by a 3rd party to receive a manufactures tag. They would not even let me take it without a sticker. That is the BIG difference between Eblings and some others that bolt or weld bracket on a hitch. And I have had close to that much in my dump trailer on one.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Heres 1 of the vids.


----------



## greywynd

Good video, gave me a real feel for what you would see as an operator.


----------



## WIPensFan

Good video. Ebling scrapes nice. Good job on the camera mount too.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Heres the other. Sorry about the slight shaking. The mount was suction cupped to the roof and then I added a extention piece onto it so I could get the camera a little higher. Next time I think I will move the camera back more to try and get the wings in the picture a little better. Enjoy.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

greywynd;1217644 said:


> Good video, gave me a real feel for what you would see as an operator.


Yeah you can't get any better than that really. I have my mirrors tipped down so I can see the wings and what is on the ground in front of them.



WIPensFan;1217702 said:


> Good video. Ebling scrapes nice. Good job on the camera mount too.


Thanks. It got it down to the ice that was on lot. It warmed up here a little to melt the hard pack of the lots so it scraps better than in my other vids. The camera mount didn't cost me a dime either. I have everything laying around my house. It works really nice.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

I also would like to add that when I was looking at these plows and when i demoed one. Jim told me that when the company was testing these hitches broke then machine trying to test them. He said they tested them at i believe 12,000 pounds and when they passed that they called and asked what they wanted to do. And jim said go higher. So they went to like 14,000 and the hitch passed. They called again and said it passed. Jim said go higher and thats when the machine broke. 16,000 pounds. Who knows how strong they actually are. I'd hate to find out the hard way though. but I just thought I'd throw that little tid bit of info out there for everyone.


----------



## WIPensFan

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1218573 said:


> I also would like to add that when I was looking at these plows and when i demoed one. Jim told me that when the company was testing these hitches broke then machine trying to test them. He said they tested them at i believe 12,000 pounds and when they passed that they called and asked what they wanted to do. And jim said go higher. So they went to like 14,000 and the hitch passed. They called again and said it passed. Jim said go higher and thats when the machine broke. 16,000 pounds. Who knows how strong they actually are. I'd hate to find out the hard way though. but I just thought I'd throw that little tid bit of info out there for everyone.


Sounds like they should have tested the wing welds.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

WIPensFan;1218597 said:


> Sounds like they should have tested the wing welds.


UM, yeah. When I talked to Jim at the MNLA show in GR he said they weren't ment for running into trees with. HAHA. He was making a joke with me and laughing. Either way that sucked that night.


----------



## snocrete

I wonder if anybody has twisted/tweaked their truck frame from one of these plows?


Great vids btw! That thing rolls snow amazingly well for not having any curve to the moldboard! I want one, but not sure I would trust anybody but myself to run it.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Here is my custom camera mount with 2 different mounts. A simple screw is all that it takes to change from the small L bracket mount to the larger C style bracket.


----------



## WIPensFan

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1218611 said:


> UM, yeah. When I talked to Jim at the MNLA show in GR he said they weren't ment for running into trees with. HAHA. He was making a joke with me and laughing. Either way that sucked that night.


I did not mean just you, but as others came on and said the shear pin didn't break but the wing came off or bent. I'm sure there are many more cases as well. It's not if, but when you hit something! Goes for all equipment. I've backed into a stone wall with my Daniels, but it didn't bend or break. Not because it's indestructable or anything, just because I wasn't going very fast. Sometimes you get lucky, and UM.... sometimes you kill a tree!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

snocrete;1218612 said:


> I wonder if anybody has twisted/tweaked their truck frame from one of these plows?
> 
> Great vids btw! That thing rolls snow amazingly well for not having any curve to the moldboard! I want one, but not sure I would trust anybody but myself to run it.


I know atleast on my style GM they give you a little piece of steel to add to the top of the frame where the bolts go. There is just 1 on each side and they just cover up a hole better so the bolt doesn't rip thru the frame. They had a issue with that happening and thought why not add a small piece to close the hole up a bit. And it worked. And yes it rolls snow very nicely even with the flat mold board. I am with you on just me running it also.



WIPensFan;1218637 said:


> I did not mean just you, but as others came on and said the shear pin didn't break but the wing came off or bent. I'm sure there are many more cases as well. It's not if, but when you hit something! Goes for all equipment. I've backed into a stone wall with my Daniels, but it didn't bend or break. Not because it's indestructable or anything, just because I wasn't going very fast. Sometimes you get lucky, and UM.... sometimes you kill a tree!


Oh I know. I was just saying that morning sucked in general. And the tree def won that fight. HAHA.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

WOW the mods removed some posts.


----------



## Triple L

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1219163 said:


> WOW the mods removed some posts.


Man I was really looking forward to that... crap


----------



## lawnproslawncar

What posts?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

They are gone now.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Triple L;1219255 said:


> Man I was really looking forward to that... crap


It was getting interesting.


----------



## Pitt4212

Two things:

First how is the battery on your truck working while using both plows? Ever have any problems with the alternator not keeping up, (I am interested in buying one of these plows but my truck is gas and has only one battery and I am concerned here).

Second, if you break the shear pin AND the weld where the wing attaches the piston, is there a way to simply remove the wing and keep working?

Thanks


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Pitt4212;1220251 said:


> Two things:
> 
> First how is the battery on your truck working while using both plows? Ever have any problems with the alternator not keeping up, (I am interested in buying one of these plows but my truck is gas and has only one battery and I am concerned here).
> 
> Second, if you break the shear pin AND the weld where the wing attaches the piston, is there a way to simply remove the wing and keep working?
> 
> Thanks


Being I have a diesel it came with 2 batteries. I have the yellow top optimas in it and my truck as a 105 amp alt. No issues with the truck dying or not keeping up with charging.

Yes. you lift the plow up like you would when plowing or driving around and take a pilers and remove the pin at the top of the wing that holds the hindge pin in place. Next take a hammer and a punch pr pipe of some sort and put the punch on the bottom of the hindge pin and hammer away until you can grab ahold of it and pull it out. These pins are in there and don't just slide out. Also when putting one in they don't just slide back in either. They take some effort to hammer these back in. But within 15 mins roughly you can take the wing off.


----------



## Pitt4212

Thanks! How would you say the plow scrapes as compared to the front plow? I am pretty sure I will be buying the 14' ebling for next season but want to make sure it's everything everyone says of it because it's not cheap!!! (I realize you have to pay for quality and that is why I own all Caterpillar equipment with the exception of 2 JCB's which are superior to Cat in my mind!!)


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Pitt4212;1220384 said:


> Thanks! How would you say the plow scrapes as compared to the front plow? I am pretty sure I will be buying the 14' ebling for next season but want to make sure it's everything everyone says of it because it's not cheap!!! (I realize you have to pay for quality and that is why I own all Caterpillar equipment with the exception of 2 JCB's which are superior to Cat in my mind!!)


It depends on the cutting edges. Triple L have the rubber edges on his plow for driveways. I have steel on the mold board and rubber on the wings (standard when you buy one). Also you can get urathane edges. You can also get steel edges for the wings. It will scrape as much as it can, but with hard pack and ice it wont bring it down to pavement. If you salt things after plowing and come back and plow the next night you will scrape it right down. But you know as well as I do if you drive on it it will pack. Salt is what gets rid of that.


----------



## jklawn&Plow

Good vid/posts on the attach/detach I appreciate your taking the time to do that.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

jklawn&Plow;1252914 said:


> Good vid/posts on the attach/detach I appreciate your taking the time to do that.


I figured it would be nice to see how the plow mounts to the truck for those of you that aren't close to GR where these are built.


----------



## AndersonCS

You going to buy a v-plow this year RBRONKEMA GHTFD?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

No, thought about it, but got the GF a ring and thats where those funds went. She hasn't got the ring yet, but I am planning on doing something before christmas.


----------



## viper881

Congrats Ryan!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Thanks Derek!


----------



## JMS

your pics are awsome, and thanks for all the info.. I'm coming up to Michigan in two weeks to pick up my ebling 16'. Can't wait to try it i've wanted one for years.


----------



## viper881

U will love it!!! No other way to plow it seems!!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Congrats*



JMS;1519281 said:


> your pics are awsome, and thanks for all the info.. I'm coming up to Michigan in two weeks to pick up my ebling 16'. Can't wait to try it i've wanted one for years.


You will be the envy of Ottawa.... I run 2 Eblings and would feel nekid without one...

Let us know what ya think...


----------



## JMS

StratfordPusher;1519701 said:


> You will be the envy of Ottawa.... I run 2 Eblings and would feel nekid without one...
> 
> Let us know what ya think...


Thats for sure! I'll be the first in the area to run one.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Post some pics*



JMS;1519711 said:


> Thats for sure! I'll be the first in the area to run one.


Just added another truck for this season, got to try out the new VXT last couple of
nites.... Eblling added was my spare from last season, now running two  and
I am the only operator in our city of 30,000 to have them.....


----------



## Banksy

Sharp trucks, strat!


----------



## JMS

Great pics! I'll post some pics of mine once its here and all together.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thanks*



Banksy;1521104 said:


> Sharp trucks, strat!


Had more then a few of the local plows tell me that the Ebling looks stupid, ugly and
oversized for a pick-up.... thats until they see it in action... the jokes stop then .. lol...

I get people stop and watch me plow with it all the time... and has landed me plenty of work
the past 3 seasons...my personal record for clearing single non-condo drives is 28 in an hour using only the Ebling ... now thats making money....:redbounce


----------



## JMS

StratfordPusher;1521343 said:


> Had more then a few of the local plows tell me that the Ebling looks stupid, ugly and
> oversized for a pick-up.... thats until they see it in action... the jokes stop then .. lol...
> 
> I get people stop and watch me plow with it all the time... and has landed me plenty of work
> the past 3 seasons...my personal record for clearing single non-condo drives is 28 in an hour using only the Ebling ... now thats making money....:redbounce


Thats why I'm getting one, I'm betting I'll cut my plowing time in half, and I'm pretty fast and efficient as it is.

I'll be sure to wave at you when I'm driving through in the next couple of weeks to go get my ebling.


----------



## snowremoval4les

Strat, is that a 9'2 or 8'2 with wings on the blue truck?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*8.2*



snowremoval4les;1521603 said:


> Strat, is that a 9'2 or 8'2 with wings on the blue truck?


They are 8.2 VXT's with wings, I also own a 9.2 without wings but perfer to use the 8.2's with wings as I think they move the snow better....

Al


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Plow times*



JMS;1521348 said:


> Thats why I'm getting one, I'm betting I'll cut my plowing time in half, and I'm pretty fast and efficient as it is.
> 
> I'll be sure to wave at you when I'm driving through in the next couple of weeks to go get my ebling.


You will love your truck and the money it makes you once you get the hang of it... if I could offer one word of caution to the new owner of an Ebling , that would be to ALWAYS plow slow and always , always keep an eye on tips, so very easy to catch things you don't want too...

Few other helpful tips..

Turn off the Ebling when not in use... ALWAYS.... just think of the damage you could cause
if one of the wings happen to open while your driving down the street or through a lot full of cars etc....

I also cut groves into the shear bolts to help them shear easy, will help avoid breakage of hinges and cylinder ends, have lots of spare shear bolts made up..

Get a extra set or two of rear hoses made with swivels on both ends, carry an extra lt of oil as these hoses are exposed and damage and leak very easy.

Get extra "O" rings at Ebling and check the top hyd block bolts every week, they can work loose and blow out "O" rings

Also get a few extra bushings for the rear wings and cylinder ends, these can fall out and get lost in the snow when punching out a broken shear bolt in a snow storm. Keep in mind parts take
days to come from Ebling.....

Keep the inside hinge areas free from ice build up, you can break the hinge welds if left unchecked.

Check for broken welds after a night of hard plowing, have found bad welding in both my units

Make yourself a light bar for the rear of your truck, I remove my tail gates and install a bar across
the opening with 3 bright lights bolted on, two directed at the tips when unfolded and one pointing straight back. You will thank you me later....

Don't push backwards... EVER... you can fold the blade under the rear of your truck if you hit anything solid

When pulling large amounts of snow always lift the Ebling ahead of stopping and give yourself
some room to back up through the pile...or you could get very stuck... been there and done that..

I don't normally plow with both blades down at the same time unless the snow is very light, find it very hard on the truck and the operator in snow more then 3 inches..

When plowing drives, I try to get out before the city plows hit the streets, this enables me to back in and pull out a drive onto the street and keep going as I inch up the Ebling and loose the snow as I travel .... makes your unit a true 1 minute driveway machine.... 

Hope these tips help ya out once you get going...


----------



## dfd9

StratfordPusher;1521757 said:


> You will love your truck and the money it makes you once you get the hang of it... if I could offer one word of caution to the new owner of an Ebling , that would be to ALWAYS plow slow and always , always keep an eye on tips, so very easy to catch things you don't want too...
> 
> Few other helpful tips..
> 
> Turn off the Ebling when not in use... ALWAYS.... just think of the damage you could cause
> if one of the wings happen to open while your driving down the street or through a lot full of cars etc....
> 
> I also cut groves into the shear bolts to help them shear easy, will help avoid breakage of hinges and cylinder ends, have lots of spare shear bolts made up..
> 
> Get a extra set or two of rear hoses made with swivels on both ends, carry an extra lt of oil as these hoses are exposed and damage and leak very easy.
> 
> Get extra "O" rings at Ebling and check the top hyd block bolts every week, they can work loose and blow out "O" rings
> 
> Also get a few extra bushings for the rear wings and cylinder ends, these can fall out and get lost in the snow when punching out a broken shear bolt in a snow storm. Keep in mind parts take
> days to come from Ebling.....
> 
> Keep the inside hinge areas free from ice build up, you can break the hinge welds if left unchecked.
> 
> Check for broken welds after a night of hard plowing, have found bad welding in both my units
> 
> Make yourself a light bar for the rear of your truck, I remove my tail gates and install a bar across
> the opening with 3 bright lights bolted on, two directed at the tips when unfolded and one pointing straight back. You will thank you me later....
> 
> Don't push backwards... EVER... you can fold the blade under the rear of your truck if you hit anything solid
> 
> When pulling large amounts of snow always lift the Ebling ahead of stopping and give yourself
> some room to back up through the pile...or you could get very stuck... been there and done that..
> 
> I don't normally plow with both blades down at the same time unless the snow is very light, find it very hard on the truck and the operator in snow more then 3 inches..
> 
> When plowing drives, I try to get out before the city plows hit the streets, this enables me to back in and pull out a drive onto the street and keep going as I inch up the Ebling and loose the snow as I travel .... makes your unit a true 1 minute driveway machine....
> 
> Hope these tips help ya out once you get going...


Wowzers, I have found very few to any of these issues. Other than keep a good supply of shear bolts and 2 wrenches on hand. And tighten them all the way so the clevis on the end of the cylinder doesn't bend and break.

I almost always use both plows. The only reason I don't is if I run out of traction.

Seriously, I don't think you are trying to make them sound as bad as you really are, because they aren't. It takes some work to break one.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Sound bad*



dfd9;1521819 said:


> Wowzers, I have found very few to any of these issues. Other than keep a good supply of shear bolts and 2 wrenches on hand. And tighten them all the way so the clevis on the end of the cylinder doesn't bend and break.
> 
> I almost always use both plows. The only reason I don't is if I run out of traction.
> 
> Seriously, I don't think you are trying to make them sound as bad as you really are, because they aren't. It takes some work to break one.


Heck no, not saying anything bad about an Ebling, just talking from a few years of experince
of what to watch out for and the spares needed to keep it going if you don't live near an Ebling dealer. Any plow operator with half a brain carries spare hoses, oil and parts to fix their plows on the fly.

As for shear bolts I didn't break one last season and none so far this season, guess that comes with years of experince 

Thanks for mentioning the wrenchs, I forgot that important tip.... always carry a pair or wrenches, a hammer and a center punch... you will need them to change out shear bolts...

Anybody else have any use ful tips please feel free to chime in....


----------



## Big Dog D

dfd9;1521819 said:


> *Wowzers,* I have found very few to any of these issues. Other than keep a good supply of shear bolts and 2 wrenches on hand. And tighten them all the way so the clevis on the end of the cylinder doesn't bend and break.
> 
> I almost always use both plows. The only reason I don't is if I run out of traction.
> 
> Seriously, I don't think you are trying to make them sound as bad as you really are, because they aren't. It takes some work to break one.


Now there is a word you don't hear everyday. :salute:


----------



## Landgreen

StratfordPusher;1521757 said:


> You will love your truck and the money it makes you once you get the hang of it... if I could offer one word of caution to the new owner of an Ebling , that would be to ALWAYS plow slow and always , always keep an eye on tips, so very easy to catch things you don't want too...
> 
> Few other helpful tips..
> 
> Turn off the Ebling when not in use... ALWAYS.... just think of the damage you could cause
> if one of the wings happen to open while your driving down the street or through a lot full of cars etc....
> 
> I also cut groves into the shear bolts to help them shear easy, will help avoid breakage of hinges and cylinder ends, have lots of spare shear bolts made up..
> 
> Get a extra set or two of rear hoses made with swivels on both ends, carry an extra lt of oil as these hoses are exposed and damage and leak very easy.
> 
> Get extra "O" rings at Ebling and check the top hyd block bolts every week, they can work loose and blow out "O" rings
> 
> Also get a few extra bushings for the rear wings and cylinder ends, these can fall out and get lost in the snow when punching out a broken shear bolt in a snow storm. Keep in mind parts take
> days to come from Ebling.....
> 
> Keep the inside hinge areas free from ice build up, you can break the hinge welds if left unchecked.
> 
> Check for broken welds after a night of hard plowing, have found bad welding in both my units
> 
> Make yourself a light bar for the rear of your truck, I remove my tail gates and install a bar across
> the opening with 3 bright lights bolted on, two directed at the tips when unfolded and one pointing straight back. You will thank you me later....
> 
> Don't push backwards... EVER... you can fold the blade under the rear of your truck if you hit anything solid
> 
> When pulling large amounts of snow always lift the Ebling ahead of stopping and give yourself
> some room to back up through the pile...or you could get very stuck... been there and done that..
> 
> I don't normally plow with both blades down at the same time unless the snow is very light, find it very hard on the truck and the operator in snow more then 3 inches..
> 
> When plowing drives, I try to get out before the city plows hit the streets, this enables me to back in and pull out a drive onto the street and keep going as I inch up the Ebling and loose the snow as I travel .... makes your unit a true 1 minute driveway machine....
> 
> Hope these tips help ya out once you get going...


That is great advice. Again, always keep an eye on where the wings are. When I first started out I left one folded out while driving through a sub. Could have been disastrous.


----------



## G.Landscape

StratfordPusher;1521757 said:


> When plowing drives, I try to get out before the city plows hit the streets, this enables me to back in and pull out a drive onto the street and keep going as I inch up the Ebling and loose the snow as I travel .... makes your unit a true 1 minute driveway machine....


Wow...for a professional this is terrible, I thought you were better then that.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Likely right*



G.Landscape;1522259 said:


> Wow...for a professional this is terrible, I thought you were better then that.


Your likely right, but my customers sure love it, no snow piled on the front lawn or curb... and if you think about it it provides better sight lines onto the street for customers as they don't have 
6 foot piles of snow on the ends of their drive to try and see around when pulling out.

I don't leave unsafe piles anywhere as the snow gets feathered off as I travel and adds very little to the depth of snow on the streets. In 3 years of running Ebling's I have yet to get a complaint period.... and matter of fact ... has brought me more work... including elected city officials...... 

I like to call it working smarter, not harder to make a living.... guess if that makes me a non-professional then so be it... with account growth of 20-30% every winter season the past 5 years I will continue along my way as it seems to be working....


----------



## snowplowchick

Pushing snow across roads is a pet peeve of mine. I guess I just look at it differently than you. I like to pile it on site so I can get paid to remove piles. I'm all about the extras because thar can be where the money is.


----------



## Big Dog D

StratfordPusher;1522702 said:


> *Your likely right, but my customers sure love it, no snow piled on the front lawn or curb... and if you think about it it provides better sight lines onto the street for customers as they don't have
> 6 foot piles of snow on the ends of their drive to try and see around when pulling out*.
> 
> I don't leave unsafe piles anywhere as the snow gets feathered off as I travel and adds very little to the depth of snow on the streets. In 3 years of running Ebling's I have yet to get a complaint period.... and matter of fact ... has brought me more work... including elected city officials......
> 
> I like to call it working smarter, not harder to make a living.... guess if that makes me a non-professional then so be it... with account growth of 20-30% every winter season the past 5 years I will continue along my way as it seems to be working....


A true professional would be able to plow the driveway without leaving piles at the street end of the driveway or in the road.

"Feathered off" or not, any snow that you leave in the street is unsafe.

How do your customers like having to shovel the ends of their driveways because you plowed their driveways before the street was plowed all in the name of making your life easier?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Peeves*



snowplowchick;1522834 said:


> Pushing snow across roads is a pet peeve of mine. I guess I just look at it differently than you. I like to pile it on site so I can get paid to remove piles. I'm all about the extras because thar can be where the money is.


I can't agree more, I never push across the street, but trying to get residential customers to pay to have piles removed in my area is next to impossible.

I love extras when I can get them.....


----------



## Yooper75

snowplowchick;1522834 said:


> Pushing snow across roads is a pet peeve of mine. I guess I just look at it differently than you. I like to pile it on site so I can get paid to remove piles. I'm all about the extras because thar can be where the money is.





Big Dog D;1522845 said:


> A true professional would be able to plow the driveway without leaving piles at the street end of the driveway or in the road.
> 
> "Feathered off" or not, any snow that you leave in the street is unsafe.
> 
> How do your customers like having to shovel the ends of their driveways because you plowed their driveways before the street was plowed all in the name of making your life easier?


He's not pushing across the road way!!! Most community's do allow you to clear the road in front of a private drive in some form because I do the same thing on my driveway that's on an alley except I have enough room for the snow in my yard so I push it into my yard. I've also done it for my neighbors except I do what Stratford does and plow in front of the driveway enough so that very little if any snow ends up in the driveway when the city plows the street. My friends do the same thing when they plow as well and no one that I know of has ever been issued a ticket as long as they don't leave huge piles in the roadway.


----------



## StratfordPusher

Big Dog D;1522845 said:


> A true professional would be able to plow the driveway without leaving piles at the street end of the driveway or in the road.
> 
> "Feathered off" or not, any snow that you leave in the street is unsafe.
> 
> How do your customers like having to shovel the ends of their driveways because you plowed their driveways before the street was plowed all in the name of making your life easier?


Like to see you plow 200 plus cm's a season off a double drive and not leave a pile on a residential property ... better yet posts some pics of your professional plow work... since your an expert at plowing and making it disappear you should have plenty

Feathering snow on top a snow clogged street is a safety hazard.... lol... ya ok... I am guessing you 'have never done it with an Ebling so you don't have a clue of the end result.......

As for customers shovelling ends after the plows, never happens as we do return to clear them....and no we don't charge for it as it is just part of our crappy service we give our hundred plus satisfied residential customers....


----------



## Big Dog D

StratfordPusher;1522923 said:


> Like to see you plow 200 plus cm's a season off a double drive and not leave a pile on a residential property ... better yet posts some pics of your professional plow work... since your an expert at plowing and making it disappear you should have plenty
> 
> Feathering snow on top a snow clogged street is a safety hazard.... lol... ya ok... I am guessing you 'have never done it with an Ebling so you don't have a clue of the end result.......
> 
> As for customers shovelling ends after the plows, never happens as we do return to clear them....and no we don't charge for it as it is just part of our crappy service we give our hundred plus satisfied residential customers....


200 cm's what's that like.....................................10'' ????

We don't bother with much small stuff like resi's............. we leave that to the Ham N' Eggers with the one ton GM's For the most part all we do now is commercial or municipal plowing.

But when we do do resi's it all stays on the property. With the commercials, it all stays on site...........................till we get paid to haul it away. payup 

So what's the purpose of this great "one minute driveway" machine that you have created if you have to go back to your accounts multiple times?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*The Small Stuff*



Big Dog D;1523020 said:


> 200 cm's what's that like.....................................10'' ????
> 
> We don't bother with much small stuff like resi's............. we leave that to the Ham N' Eggers with the one ton GM's For the most part all we do now is commercial or municipal plowing.
> 
> But when we do do resi's it all stays on the property. With the commercials, it all stays on site...........................till we get paid to haul it away.
> :So what's the purpose of this great "one minute driveway" machine that you have created if you have to go back to your accounts multiple times?
> 
> Yuupe... our 5 year average is 225 cm... and yuupe... thats more then 10 feet...
> 
> Well congrats on being in the big league, gives me and 1000's of other fellow Ham N Eggers something to do with our little play trucks  My little play trucks do over 100k in resi accounts during a normal winter here so I don't mind the extra pocket change they generate...
> 
> Great you can get your resi's to pay to remove snow, don't happen in our parts and with an average of 30 pushes a season we need to be creative to manage our snow loads.
> 
> As far as my one minute machine, I have 5 of them on the road criss crossing the city when needed so catching a plowed in end is never an issue nor does it take muti trips as you say to get them done if you manage it right....wesport


----------



## dfd9

Get caught dumping your snow in the street like that around me and you'll be paying a nice tax to the city.


----------



## Big Dog D

StratfordPusher;1523064 said:


> As far as my one minute machine, I have 5 of them on the road criss crossing the city when needed so catching a plowed in end is never an issue nor does it take muti trips as you say to get them done if you manage it right....wesport


If you managed them right they wouldn't be criss crossing the city. 

So if my math is right, you have 200 accounts and 5 trucks. That works out to 40 drives per truck, at 1 minute per driveway that's about a 40 minute route.

What do you guys do during the rest of the storm? Maybe you should think about plowing for the city and clean up the mess you make by "feathering snow" out all over the city streets.


----------



## WIPensFan

225cm is 7ft. 

When I did my resi's with the pull plow I would always pull into the street and then clean the street up onto the median. Kept it on my customers median as much as possible. Where I had multiple accounts in one area the street was basically plowed by me. 90% of the time I was ahead of the city plows, but with the clean up I did there wasn't much for them to plow back into my drives. Takes a lot longer to do it this way, but felt it was right.


----------



## Herm Witte

Thought I'd make a comment here. In West Michigan it is illegal to push snow across the street or feather it out in the roadway. You may well be cited as the laws state that snow must be left on the homeowners property. In our litigous society there will one day be a lawsuit filed due to an incident that was caused by, or contributed to, snow left in the roadway by a contractor. Eliminating this issue and the issue of large unsafe piles of snow at the end of drives are a couple of reasons our firm is now using two inverted snowblowers on ag tractors for residential work.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*agree*



Herm Witte;1523175 said:


> Thought I'd make a comment here. In West Michigan it is illegal to push snow across the street or feather it out in the roadway. You may well be cited as the laws state that snow must be left on the homeowners property. In our litigous society there will one day be a lawsuit filed due to an incident that was caused by, or contributed to, snow left in the roadway by a contractor. Eliminating this issue and the issue of large unsafe piles of snow at the end of drives are a couple of reasons our firm is now using two inverted snowblowers on ag tractors for residential work.


It is illegal in most cities here as well for all the reasons your state...

Can agree more, tractors and inverted blowers are the way to go, no licence fees, no tax on equipment over 60hp, run lower cost coloured fuel, better visability, cheap to insure, I just don't like the big layouts of cash for tractors and quality inverted blowers and have them sit all summer. 
Own two large tractors now that are used on our commercial lots, would love to have 4 more residential tractors and park most my trucks..... maybe someday....


----------



## JMS

WOW, the thread went a little sideways there for a bit! 

Thanks for the tips Startford, I can't agree more, I already carry a small arsenal in spare parts, fluids and tools in the back seat of my truck, sure beats having equipment broke down, anytime anything breaks I always buy two parts, 1 to fix it, and one for the next time! Has saved lots of down time!!


----------



## FEZHUNT

Where are the shear pins located on the eblings?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Rear rod ends*



FEZHUNT;1523449 said:


> Where are the shear pins located on the eblings?


They are at the end of the wing cylinder clivis, you can see them on my posts with the pics a page back....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*enough said*



Big Dog D;1523162 said:


> If you managed them right they wouldn't be criss crossing the city.
> 
> So if my math is right, you have 200 accounts and 5 trucks. That works out to 40 drives per truck, at 1 minute per driveway that's about a 40 minute route.
> 
> What do you guys do during the rest of the storm? Maybe you should think about plowing for the city and clean up the mess you make by "feathering snow" out all over the city streets.


enough said, now go play with you big trucks


----------



## IMAGE

Putting snow in the street here is a $500 fine per occurrence. Do it at 100 houses in a night and have a $50,000 fine!


----------



## Big Dog D

Herm Witte;1523175 said:


> Thought I'd make a comment here. In West Michigan it is illegal to push snow across the street or feather it out in the roadway. You may well be cited as the laws state that snow must be left on the homeowners property. In our litigous society there will one day be a lawsuit filed due to an incident that was caused by, or contributed to, snow left in the roadway by a contractor. Eliminating this issue and the issue of large unsafe piles of snow at the end of drives are a couple of reasons our firm is now using two inverted snowblowers on ag tractors for residential work.


Well said. Thumbs Up



StratfordPusher;1523197 said:


> It is illegal in most cities here as well for all the reasons your state...
> 
> Can agree more, tractors and inverted blowers are the way to go, no licence fees, no tax on equipment over 60hp, run lower cost coloured fuel, better visability, cheap to insure, I just don't like the big layouts of cash for tractors and quality inverted blowers and have them sit all summer.
> Own two large tractors now that are used on our commercial lots, would love to have 4 more residential tractors and park most my trucks..... maybe someday....


So in the name of your bottom line payup you will continue to put the well being of the people who travel the streets in jeapordy, flaunt city ordinances and make the job of people who plow the streets that much more difficult? 

_Your'e my Hero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## goodnewsmaint

I know this thread is quite old but I have been researching these eblings and residential removal on plowsite until my eyes bled. I haven't found what im looking for, and you all seem pretty knowledgeable! 

How would you go about pulling out a driveway(single) that expands behind the house into a 2-2 1/2 gar garage? For example my driveway is about 10' wide then expands at an angle to about 19 feet wide at front of 2 car garage. Just open the ebling wing fully, then retract slowly until you reach the house. However this would only clear an additional 4' at the door, leaving another 4'(aprox.) in front of the door unplowed. Just send the sidewalk crew back there? Or tell the customer to expect this end result?

Also, this may be a dumb question that Ive searched for with no luck. What if customer has a car or two in the driveway. Just plow what you can? Wait for them to move?(F that time is money), Maybe they moved the car by the time you come back around to cleanup their apron from the city plows? Thanks!!


----------



## JMS

goodnewsmaint;1717836 said:


> I know this thread is quite old but I have been researching these eblings and residential removal on plowsite until my eyes bled. I haven't found what im looking for, and you all seem pretty knowledgeable!
> 
> How would you go about pulling out a driveway(single) that expands behind the house into a 2-2 1/2 gar garage? For example my driveway is about 10' wide then expands at an angle to about 19 feet wide at front of 2 car garage. Just open the ebling wing fully, then retract slowly until you reach the house. However this would only clear an additional 4' at the door, leaving another 4'(aprox.) in front of the door unplowed. Just send the sidewalk crew back there? Or tell the customer to expect this end result?
> 
> Also, this may be a dumb question that Ive searched for with no luck. What if customer has a car or two in the driveway. Just plow what you can? Wait for them to move?(F that time is money), Maybe they moved the car by the time you come back around to cleanup their apron from the city plows? Thanks!!


Back up to the garage, pull one side wings wide open with one closed a bit to contain one side, pull to where it narrows feather it out by lifting slowly as you are still moving a couple feet, (this avoids a big pile you could get stuck in backing up),then back up to the other side of the garage cleaning the other side, pull out to road bring your wings in as the lane narrows pulling everything to the road, turn around stack it with front plow and your done. If you find your loosing traction just lift the back blade a bit to get your rear tires back completely on the ground.

As for the cars, as you get experienced with the ebling you can get pretty close to the cars, careful not to clip them, i've taken a few license plates off myself lol.

if their cars are gone when you go back to clean up then get it clean, if their still there then too bad for them, you cant keep going back to every customer and wait for them to move their cars.

Personally I hate residential so I fazed them out a couple years ago and do strictly commercial now.

But unfortunately I must say I'm not impressed with the longevity of the Ebling, I've had mine now going on my second season and I already have to replace all cutting edges and would be very surprised if I got another season out it without an almost complete rebuild, I plow heavy commercial and plow lots of hours with the units, and their wearing out a lot faster then I thought they would. Just my two cents.


----------



## Landgreen

JMS;1719857 said:


> Back up to the garage, pull one side wings wide open with one closed a bit to contain one side, pull to where it narrows feather it out by lifting slowly as you are still moving a couple feet, (this avoids a big pile you could get stuck in backing up),then back up to the other side of the garage cleaning the other side, pull out to road bring your wings in as the lane narrows pulling everything to the road, turn around stack it with front plow and your done. If you find your loosing traction just lift the back blade a bit to get your rear tires back completely on the ground.
> 
> As for the cars, as you get experienced with the ebling you can get pretty close to the cars, careful not to clip them, i've taken a few license plates off myself lol.
> 
> if their cars are gone when you go back to clean up then get it clean, if their still there then too bad for them, you cant keep going back to every customer and wait for them to move their cars.
> 
> Personally I hate residential so I fazed them out a couple years ago and do strictly commercial now.
> 
> But unfortunately I must say I'm not impressed with the longevity of the Ebling, I've had mine now going on my second season and I already have to replace all cutting edges and would be very surprised if I got another season out it without an almost complete rebuild, I plow heavy commercial and plow lots of hours with the units, and their wearing out a lot faster then I thought they would. Just my two cents.


I'm suprised how quickly your cutting edges are wearing. I'm going on four winters on the original edges and have half left.

I'm curious what needs rebuilt? What trucks are they mounted on? There isnt that many moving parts. The only issue I have with mine are the wing cylinder attatchment points. Slop develops and the wings dont close properly. Other than that the plow is over-built in every way and far stouter than any other backblade imo.


----------



## JMS

Landgreen;1719905 said:


> I'm suprised how quickly your cutting edges are wearing. I'm going on four winters on the original edges and have half left.
> 
> I'm curious what needs rebuilt? What trucks are they mounted on? There isnt that many moving parts. The only issue I have with mine are the wing cylinder attatchment points. Slop develops and the wings dont close properly. Other than that the plow is over-built in every way and far stouter than any other backblade imo.


Said the same thing, my only guess is here in Canada it's getting more steady work, it never does stop. I have found one that they should of put bushings in all of the moving attachment points so when they wear out and get excessive play they can be replaced, they should of put some kind of cutting edge on the end of the wing to protect it from wearing when cutting curbs,(if you send me your contact info and email, I'll send you pics) I've worn the wing end right the first bolt, this could of been prevented by a cutting edge on the end of the wind on the vertical. Back to the bushing issue, my unit rocks back and forth like crazy because there is so much play now where the pins go through to link the mold board the the links

Oh ya, it's mounted on a 2011 gmc 2500hd


----------



## Landgreen

Yeah your blades must run along curbs way more than mine. I dont have that kinda wear except for the wing edge rounding at the end. The see-saw action is a little irritating. Crossbracing might fix it but at this point it doesnt warrant any repair. Just annoying. 

The wings pin "fuses" are my biggest gripe. They bend quickly after install then when one does snap its very difficult to remove out in the field and replace.

All in all I cant really complain too much considering the mind boggling productivity of it. 

BTW we plow about 35 full pushes each winter and lots of cleanup runs.


----------



## JMS

Landgreen;1720055 said:


> Yeah your blades must run along curbs way more than mine. I dont have that kinda wear except for the wing edge rounding at the end. The see-saw action is a little irritating. Crossbracing might fix it but at this point it doesnt warrant any repair. Just annoying.
> 
> The wings pin "fuses" are my biggest gripe. They bend quickly after install then when one does snap its very difficult to remove out in the field and replace.
> 
> All in all I cant really complain too much considering the mind boggling productivity of it.
> 
> BTW we plow about 35 full pushes each winter and lots of cleanup runs.


Lol I think I've already been out 35 times already this season!

I carry a bag of 12 shear pins at a time too lol.

PM me and I'll send you pictures


----------



## goodnewsmaint

Nice, thanks for all the info! Sounds like your doing at least 4x the runs we do per season! As for the driveway issue, most resi's around here are too close for any manuvering in the driveway besides back in and pull out. Ex. The back of my house is only maybe 18-19 feet from the garage and is single wide from street to back of house. If you could angle that ebling then maybe you could angle the truck in the driveway a little but even then in would be way too tight to be efficient. I think. 
When you plowed resi's what would you do for city sidewalks and walks up to their home entrances? Right now I do driveway,city walks, and up to home entrances but we are using all 2 stage blowers. I'm looking at the ebling to improve efficiency and allow us to plow 24/7(city noise ordinances) as opposed to the slow loud blowers. Just offer driveway service only? Or have a separate sidewalk crew working during normal hours? Just not ready to make the jump to commercial snow removal, hopefully in the next couple years. Again, thanks for any insight, appreciate your opinions!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

When I used mine (until I sold my stuff) the sidewalks were not my issue. Those were the city issues. I would not stack snow on them either though. If you are doing sidewalks and driveways I would go through, do the sidewalks then plow the driveways. If you have guys shoveling all those same driveways or just certain ones have them hit the sidewalks where they meet the driveways if it is a big issue. Really there is no good way of doing it honestly.


----------



## goodnewsmaint

Yeah that would probably work out a little better that way. Around here it's the homeowners responsibility. the city's do not service sidewalks, honestly have never heard of a city ever doing that untill just recently. Someone told me that many many years ago they had power brooms stationed in every neighborhood to do the sidewalks(Dearborn). Anyway your absolutely right, there is no great way to go about it. Everyone around here expects to have the city walks and entrances done as well. On top of that they don't seem to expect to pay any more than 25 for a single wide with walks and entrances done because the area is crawling with hack jobs that will do it for 15. Nuts. 

Anyway I have this vision to back in the drive and backdrag the apron up from street to the sidewalk with the front plow. Raise the front. Back to the garage, drop ebling and pull down to the sidewalk. Raise ebling and off to the next. Behind will come sidewalk guy with 48" 2 stage(maybe even a ventrac) to make one pass for the sidewalk and stacked snow. Sounds pretty efficient in my head, would also eliminate stacking on property and greatly avoid possibility of turf damage while stacking.


----------



## Landgreen

goodnewsmaint;1720838 said:


> Yeah that would probably work out a little better that way. Around here it's the homeowners responsibility. the city's do not service sidewalks, honestly have never heard of a city ever doing that untill just recently. Someone told me that many many years ago they had power brooms stationed in every neighborhood to do the sidewalks(Dearborn). Anyway your absolutely right, there is no great way to go about it. Everyone around here expects to have the city walks and entrances done as well. On top of that they don't seem to expect to pay any more than 25 for a single wide with walks and entrances done because the area is crawling with hack jobs that will do it for 15. Nuts.
> 
> Anyway I have this vision to back in the drive and backdrag the apron up from street to the sidewalk with the front plow. Raise the front. Back to the garage, drop ebling and pull down to the sidewalk. Raise ebling and off to the next. Behind will come sidewalk guy with 48" 2 stage(maybe even a ventrac) to make one pass for the sidewalk and stacked snow. Sounds pretty efficient in my head, would also eliminate stacking on property and greatly avoid possibility of turf damage while stacking.


If youre gonna use a ventrac then dont even bother with a pickup. Do the whole thing with the blower.


----------



## goodnewsmaint

Landgreen;1720884 said:


> If youre gonna use a ventrac then dont even bother with a pickup. Do the whole thing with the blower.


Haha yeah I just threw that out there because they are cool machines, with heated cabs to keep sidewalk guy happy. Their 10mph top speed would throw efficiency right out the window with windshield time. A single stage and a two stage for heavy events in a more fuel efficient ranger would be quick load/unload. Would be nice to just have a shovel guy ride in the plow truck, there's no way they could take that kind of beating all night though. I think there is money to be made in the resi market with a real efficient operation but man is it a PITA any way you look at it.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Really now that he says that it wouldn't be a bad Idea. Get a decent size tractor nothing huge put 54" or 60" blower on it and go that route. Then have the other guy with the 4 footer go through and do the walks. No piles and no turf damage.


----------



## goodnewsmaint

hmm... that is definitely worth some thought. As far as job to job, im assuming the tractor with the 60" could go along at a decent clip from job to job on its own. Would still have to load/unload the 48" 2 stage using a truck.

Going with the blower strategy, how about the new bobcat 3650 UTV with a blower attachment. I believe the blower is about 60". Heated 2 seater cab and a 30mph top speed would be nice for transport. hydrostat drive with foot pedal for easy forward and reverse. Has a utility bed that you could throw a shovel and a single stage into for sidewalks. Would eliminate the cost of another sidewalk crew vehicle. Heck you could probably make it street legal like you could a golf cart. Although i'd rather spend 25k towards a nice truck. 




I guess theres no way around the noise ordinance with the blower strategy..


----------

